# New Homeboy night sights for glock pistols....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The technology just keeps improving!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im sure if pistols came built like this from the factory, along with traditional sights-- the officianados associated with that style of shooting; would simply hold it the other way with the left side facing upwards then. Just a thought!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I gotta ax, do anybody be havin' sum o' dem ? I be lookin' to see dem in action.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What he be sayin.....


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't stop laughing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope yaw be laffin wit me an not at me. I be wantin' to test dis out for yaw so we bees able to be sure to see da sites wit out turnin on da lite


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Kinda scary but I understand every bit of what you be sayin dog....


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

This is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I gotta ax, do anybody be havin' sum o' dem ? I be lookin' to see dem in action.


I axed my ho, she b sayin her babies daddies b havin' dem, I gotz to steal me sum cuz, theyz b the shiznit, do you feel me, watz dat D? You ain't gotz nun? you got'z to steal sum dogg, do you feel me, I b fixen to steal sum's for my chopper too dogg, do you feel me cuz, Yo cuz, I got'z to go Dogg...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bucksquatch said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous


We b sereus bout dis, homes.


----------

